# Ban Southern Worthersee?



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the locals have had it. Sadly the actions of some asshats reflect on all of us. I didn't go this time, broke some bones and am not even supposed to drive. https://www.change.org/p/city-of-he...y-chamber-of-commerce-ban-southern-worthersee
I don't understand why in the hell there can't be a cop on every corner. I'd rather see that than this ridiculousness. Unfortunately for Matt, the show seems to be the easy part, dealing with backlash and the wrongdoings of asshats will likely take the most amount of time and effort.


well, there's always NOLA. At least the cops there know how to deal with crowds and drunks.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

We have this discussion every year, but I do agree this year got absolutely ridiculous. Last night Main Street was a parking lot of people. Multiple fights, chicks flashing each other, cars launching into full crowds of people, massive burn outs in front of cops, etc. 

The roads were blocked off to prevent burn outs and launches, which caused even more issues, because the locals/ tourists couldn't get out the city easily. So everyone was being funneled on one road, which then attracted crowds. My group stays at the same spot every single year, and this year we had hundreds of people outside of our hotel, and we even had jackasses come take over the patios of our cabins... WTF guys. Average age was teens....

It really comes down to Helen PD just not being equipped to deal with this. I would never, ever expect HPD to be-able to handle this. 

I say we move it to Atlanta/ Turner Field and see how APD treats us... :laugh:

Each year we piss off the locals and the city officials. I am not sure if this year broke the camels back, but it very well could have.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Internet hearsay is running wild. 

Locals have reportedly started a petition to stop the show, but these are most likely the same people who have done this every year since the show started. Helen is a small GA town, and there are a number of locals who don't like the show period, and / or are pissed that it wasn't their idea and / or they aren't the ones making ALL the money off it. Boss Hogg mentality, for lack of a better term. 

I haven't seen or heard about any business or homes being torched, nor any police cars getting flipped and set on fire, so the claim of their town getting "destroyed" is a little weak. Like "get off my lawn you dedburn kids". Helen plays host to a couple bike events during the year, you know those aren't peaceful family-oriented weekends. 

The story about Corvette guy's gunplay appears to be true. He was pulled out of his car and cuffed by HPD. Also from all reports he is a local, not that it makes any difference at this point. SoWo attendees will get blamed for his actions regardless of what the truth turns out to be. 

Not sure about houses getting broken into. We will see if there is any evidence to back up the claims. But again, truth doesn't matter because we're all convicted in the court of popular opinion. 

Burnouts yes. HPD and GSP reportedly gave a free pass to do burnouts for a period of time, then were powerless to stop it when that time limit was reached. 

People all out in the streets, yes. Drunk / drugged people aren't too concerned with checking themselves. Crowd control should have been tighter. Either by law enforcement or simple common courtesy. Like "hey drunk guy, get your ass out the street". 

Fights. Getting to be more of a problem lately. Young people + alcohol = dudes squaring up over nothing. 

Guess that #savesowo and #savetheeuros added up to jack ****, huh? In the eyes of Helen GA, we're all guilty of destroying their town, and not letting them make enough money off the show. 

IMO SoWo had a good run but once again the scene is killing itself. I don't expect the city to grant a permit for 2016. Until it's legal to put everybody under 25 in the gas chamber, I'm not sure what the solution is.


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

Solution? Bigger police presence, Ga Public Safety or Emergency management has the resources to handle it, the city needs to do whatever it takes to make it happen. do like OCP , does, put people in jail and impound cars for the weekend. Chicken**** maybe, but it may stop the bs and enhance the show for the people that actually came for the show and culture


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Definitely need more police enforcement. 

Show organizers are making $20 per car so let them front the costs to bring in more law enforcement and fire police to direct traffic. 

Just unreal...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

PSU said:


> Definitely need more police enforcement.
> 
> Show organizers are making $20 per car so let them front the costs to bring in more law enforcement and fire police to direct traffic.
> 
> Just unreal...


I was shocked at how lax the police were. And as stated above that is what started causing issues. We had a police sanctioned burn out pit with a few officers standing there, but then the time limit hit and the crowd kept growing. This year I saw WAY WAY less police pressence than the previous years, which is crazy, because we knew this year would be huge.

Last year there were cops everywhere, and a full force of GSP as well. I didn't see a single GSP, and every officer there looked retired/ reserve duty. 

Can they really not hire private security/ pay for other Georgia POST LEOs to moonlight?

But again this convo happens every single year. OMG destruction, riots, chaos, ban SoWo...


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I would not be surprised if it was banned..especially with the incedent involving
That guy in the orange vet. Guy was cocaine or something...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

demonmk2 said:


> I would not be surprised if it was banned..especially with the incedent involving
> That guy in the orange vet. Guy was cocaine or something...


Local + Corvette.... not SoWo.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

The guy was not local..he was from gwinette county. He turned out to be a paralegal

And goes back to another post I made about other car groups coming in...


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Meanwhile, minding my own business, my 2000 Golf was vandalized overnight between Saturday night and Sunday morning. 

Was parked out back behind Super 8 because I couldn't get a parking spot at the hotel on Saturday night. 

Photos below. If you have any info, please let me know. 
























































Gööse


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ So messed up.

My buddy parked back there with his three piece wheel (flat tire) in his back seat... he caught idiots shining flash lights into cars after hours back there.


----------



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

Nothing but a bunch of punk ass kids acting stupid. The first and the last times I came to the event I brought my 87 Sirocco 16v and quite frankly I did not like it and have not gone back since. All I saw was young drunk and stupid kids driving like *******s. 
I was on my 20s once and I understand being drunk and stupid is fun but come on. This is a event for German cars to show off and not your girlfriends boobys. I have a family and I will not come back until its cleaned up. No wonder the police act like jerks. eace:
Most are GTIs owners that have not concept of VW pride or passion... 

I am just saying ..


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

For all the info you on this years SOWO, Check out ... #SOWO2015 and #RipSOWO


----------



## tdi_g (Jul 28, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> The guy was not local..he was from gwinette county. He turned out to be a paralegal
> 
> And goes back to another post I made about other car groups coming in...


I am from Gwinnett and consider that to be local. It isn't much more than an hour away. I left Helen way before it got dark and missed most of the shenanigans.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

PSU said:


> ^ So messed up.
> 
> My buddy parked back there with his three piece wheel (flat tire) in his back seat... he caught idiots shining flash lights into cars after hours back there.


Really? That's messed up. SMDH

Why must the bad apples spoil the fun for everyone else? 


Gööse


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

It's a shame that the solution has to be increased police presence, rather than people just not acting like fuc_kin_g morons...but this is what it has come to...any and all good show ruined by those that don't know how to conduct themselves.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

This was the second year I didn't make it down and if this is the way its going to be from now on it doesn't look like I will head back. it seems like the "golden age" of the "scene has come and past

Btw the father/parental figure of the girl flashing and being felt up by everyone must be very proud and I hope that wasn't her BF under her. If that was :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

P Q said:


> Btw the father of the girl flashing and being felt up by everyone must be very proud



That is really assuming she has a father in her life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

any parental figure*



valid point sir:beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Did anybody else see the post on the Visit Helen Facebook page?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

link it opcorn:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

aaah, youth....so entitled.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

They deleted the original:









There is still a post up that says that comparing SoWo to Baltimore is ignorant.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I would bet its more the locals who live around the area and see it as an inconvenience "for themselves"
Rather than the business owners which are more than welcoming to the show.


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

i dont get the whole burn out thing. have that many people really never seen one? and also about 500pics/vids deep still no bewbs. the search continues.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

it was posted sat night. chick on top of a dudes shoulders she lifts her shirt up and ever guy/animal goes to grab her chest and a sea of cellphones around this taking videos and pictures.


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

P Q said:


> it was posted sat night. chick on top of a dudes shoulders she lifts her shirt up and ever guy/animal goes to grab her chest and a sea of cellphones around this taking videos and pictures.


lawd.....sounds classy. so whats the next event to get wrecked?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

It seems as long a show is only one day its safe. Its the shows that are a few days long that get destroyed and by shows I mean the days leading up to the actual show


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

djstarscr3am said:


> lawd.....sounds classy. so whats the next event to get wrecked?


Its in the works as we speak.:facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> Its in the works as we speak.:facepalm:


Treffen South?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

buddy just sent me a screen shot of the Visit Helen facebook page and they wrote a nice piece in response to the "Banning" petition. Seems they feel it was all that bad. I wasn't there and from everything I am reading it seems 50/50. People are saying it was terrible, some are saying it wasn't that bad. As someone said before, social media is like the news. they will hype the negative and push aside the positive


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

P Q said:


> buddy just sent me a screen shot of the Visit Helen facebook page and they wrote a nice piece in response to the "Banning" petition. Seems they feel it was all that bad. I wasn't there and from everything I am reading it seems 50/50. People are saying it was terrible, some are saying it wasn't that bad. As someone said before, social media is like the news. they will hype the negative and push aside the positive


same here. Saw a video of the HPD actually saying to people that if they keep acting up that SOWO will be like H2o next year in terms of PD presence. Maybe thats what SOWO will need next year. Give some people and inch and they take a mile. thats what it seems like happened PD gave some slack and people completely took advantage of it.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Treffen South?


I spoke with one of the Treffen organizers this weekend. Any shenanigans inside the venue will not be tolerated, and the offending parties will find themselves tossed out on their asses with the quickness. 

Outside will be handled by the Henry county sheriff's dept and Hampton city police. Who are well accustomed to dealing with large, rowdy crowds.


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

petition has over 1200 signatures now.


----------



## bloodtypevr6 (Aug 1, 2010)

djstarscr3am said:


> petition has over 1200 signatures now.


Its over 1600 now i think


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

bloodtypevr6 said:


> Its over 1600 now i think


damn they will hit 2,500 before 5pm EST.


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

It's not like those petitions mean a damn thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

loburi said:


> It's not like those petitions mean a damn thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

there seems to be a lot of "locolas/people from the area" stepping up and saying that the "local" people caused more harm then the sowo crowd, so that's a plus. Also the facebook post between boobs girl and her dad is pricless:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

P Q said:


> there seems to be a lot of "locolas/people from the area" stepping up and saying that the "local" people caused more harm then the sowo crowd, so that's a plus. Also the facebook post between boobs girl and her dad is pricless:laugh::laugh::laugh:


oh man is he proud of his little girl? one of the rare times i wish i had my facebook back haha


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

It wont happen so dont worry about it. We should just start policing the little ****bois better ourselves. The mommy and daddy trustfund babies are ruining the show. :beer:


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> It wont happen so dont worry about it. We should just start policing the little ****bois better ourselves. The mommy and daddy trustfund babies are ruining the show. :beer:


This. They only do stupid things for approval from others. so if they get negative feed back they will go home and cry while fisting themselves.:thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

the thing is the people how hype these people up seem to out weight the amount of people who disapprove :banghead:


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

P Q said:


> the thing is the people how hype these people up seem to out weight the amount of people who disapprove :banghead:


if enough people start speaking up it should catch on. Especially with how H2o and now Sowo are running into the same issue the crowds will turn against the instagram famers soon enough. just need to stick to your guns and tell them to phuck off


----------



## SconnieGTI (Jun 10, 2012)

P Q said:


> Also the facebook post between boobs girl and her dad is pricless:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Link?


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

P Q said:


> there seems to be a lot of "locolas/people from the area" stepping up and saying that the "local" people caused more harm then the sowo crowd, so that's a plus.


We spent a considerable amount of time talking to locals after the show, and this kind of sums it up. The local business owners and people who work in Helen were happy to have us. One store owner even told us he made 4x his typical annual revenue just this weekend.

And while they agree that it got a little out-of-pocket on Saturday night, they have no grudge and would like it if (most of) us returned. The interesting thing that the business owners/employees also told us is that it's really just the older local residents who are the ones that are all up in arms about it. Apparently, they would like the whole area to remain quiet and quaint--fit for retirement--while the people who actually make their living there are happy for the revenue.

The petition is hyperbole, bordering on prevarication, and written by a resident and not a business owner. The worst burnout 'offenders' we noticed were also non-VAG cars with GA tags, and we were told that a lot of local d-bags came to deliberately start stuff and pick fights.

So take that FWIW.


----------



## VeeDubGolf (May 24, 1999)

has the keep sowo in helen petition make it on here yet:

https://www.change.org/p/city-of-helen-georgia-keep-southern-worthersee-2/u/10809793


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We spent a considerable amount of time talking to locals after the show, and this kind of sums it up. The local business owners and people who work in Helen were happy to have us. One store owner even told us he made 4x his typical annual revenue just this weekend.
> 
> And while they agree that it got a little out-of-pocket on Saturday night, they have no grudge and would like it if (most of) us returned. The interesting thing that the business owners/employees also told us is that it's really just the older local residents who are the ones that are all up in arms about it. Apparently, they would like the whole area to remain quiet and quaint--fit for retirement--while the people who actually make their living there are happy for the revenue.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We spent a considerable amount of time talking to locals after the show, and this kind of sums it up. The local business owners and people who work in Helen were happy to have us. One store owner even told us he made 4x his typical annual revenue just this weekend.
> 
> And while they agree that it got a little out-of-pocket on Saturday night, they have no grudge and would like it if (most of) us returned. The interesting thing that the business owners/employees also told us is that it's really just the older local residents who are the ones that are all up in arms about it. Apparently, they would like the whole area to remain quiet and quaint--fit for retirement--while the people who actually make their living there are happy for the revenue.
> 
> ...


just like @ H2O...a lot of the stupidity is people cruising the strip looking for it....all with MD, or DE tags


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We spent a considerable amount of time talking to locals after the show, and this kind of sums it up. The local business owners and people who work in Helen were happy to have us. One store owner even told us he made 4x his typical annual revenue just this weekend.
> 
> And while they agree that it got a little out-of-pocket on Saturday night, they have no grudge and would like it if (most of) us returned. The interesting thing that the business owners/employees also told us is that it's really just the older local residents who are the ones that are all up in arms about it. Apparently, they would like the whole area to remain quiet and quaint--fit for retirement--while the people who actually make their living there are happy for the revenue.
> 
> The petition is hyperbole, bordering on prevarication, and written by a resident and not a business owner. The worst burnout 'offenders' we noticed were also non-VAG cars with GA tags, and we were told that a lot of local d-bags came to deliberately start stuff and pick fights.


I got dragged along on multiple family outings to Dahlonega and Helen from the late 60's up through the early 80's. 

The north Georgia mountain communities have always had conflict between needing the money from their tourism-based local economy, and the local people's hostility towards the tourists themselves.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

djstarscr3am said:


> if enough people start speaking up it should catch on. Especially with how H2o and now Sowo are running into the same issue the crowds will turn against the instagram famers soon enough. just need to stick to your guns and tell them to phuck off


The only issue I see is that people are getting to the point where they rather not even go for the weekend anymore. I know I have spoke to a bunch of people and they say its to the point where they rather not waste the time and money on the weekend when its just going to turn in a "frat party" Maybe its just me and my group of friends getting older but I know I for one have no desire to go to Sowo if this it what it turns into


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We spent a considerable amount of time talking to locals after the show, and this kind of sums it up. The local business owners and people who work in Helen were happy to have us. One store owner even told us he made 4x his typical annual revenue just this weekend.
> 
> .


My parents actually went to Helen last July and they told me they ended up speaking with a lot of the shop owners and they where told how much they love SoWo.

I guess its like anything. You have the people who want to fight it and you have the people who are happy to have it. You will never get 100% on either side


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

P Q said:


> The only issue I see is that people are getting to the point where they rather not even go for the weekend anymore. I know I have spoke to a bunch of people and they say its to the point where they rather not waste the time and money on the weekend when its just going to turn in a "frat party" Maybe its just me and my group of friends getting older but I know I for one have no desire to go to Sowo if this it what it turns into


It's not hard to avoid the idiot antics down there (plenty of people we know avoided all of it and didn't even see it go down), plus you haven't been there in 2 years anyway


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

You are right its not, BUT I am not traveling 900 + miles to sit in a room with the same group of people I hang out with back home. I can save my time and money and just stay home and do the same thing

and what it ends up turning into is one of the reason I don't care I miss it :thumbup: ask greg he will tell you the same thing


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

SconnieGTI said:


> Link?


http://imgur.com/a/yF0c0

from another forum. Do NOT open it at you work place let that be a warning


----------



## SconnieGTI (Jun 10, 2012)

P Q said:


> http://imgur.com/a/yF0c0
> 
> from another forum. Do NOT open it at you work place let that be a warning


Holy ****. Thank you lmao.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

There are more screen shots of the facebook father daughter battle that got sent to me last night but I am a little slow when it comes to uploading things from my phone on to a forum lmao. You can probably search the names and find it all


----------



## SconnieGTI (Jun 10, 2012)

P Q said:


> These where more screen shots of the facebook father daughter battle that got sent to me last night but I am a little slow when it comes to uploading things from my phone on to a forum lmao. You can probably search the names and find it all


Yup. That's what I'm doing now lol. I need to see that convo.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

It gets pretty crazy to say the least

I am interested in seeing how h2oi goes this year after seeing this and considering the weekend got pushed back and a lot of people already had places booked for the sept weekend


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

OLD-GTI said:


> just like @ H2O...a lot of the stupidity is people cruising the strip looking for it....all with MD, or DE tags


This Porsche from NJ begs to differ.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

nemo1ner said:


> This Porsche from NJ begs to differ.


I didn't say all :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

vr6swap said:


> communities have always had conflict between needing the money from their tourism-based local economy, and the local people's hostility towards the tourists themselves.


This is nearly a truism for any small-ish community that relies on tourism money for part or all of their income. I grew up in a small town and vacationed in a small town that had the same exact issues.

As John mentioned, we stayed until Monday, and we talked to several local business owners and employees. I tried to make an apology a couple of times and explain that there are those of us who are very sorry for the behavior of the minority, and I actually got cut off a couple of times by the local who would explain that I didn't need to apologize, that they understood, and they were very happy to have us there. Several of them actually apologized back to me for the behavior of some of the local folks.

Personally, I think it's unfortunate that there is a segment of the population (and this is true of society in general, not just the "VW scene" or Georgia locals or whatever) who equate "having fun" with "doing whatever I want with no consequences or thought for anyone else." As long as that mentality persists (or is allowed to persist) there are going to be problems like this when you mix large crowds, cars, and alcohol.

My personal thanks to everyone who spent time cleaning up the town, apologizing to the locals, and generally doing some good PR work for the community. I just hope they decide to keep having us back in the future.

-Tim


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

My friends said it was a bunch of hyperbole, we typically don't do the downtown thing on show night though. I'd love to see the Facebook between the father and daughter


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

loburi said:


> My friends said it was a bunch of hyperbole



It was actually pretty nuts. I was at the old time Chilis gatherings at Waterfest with the burnout pit, we've all seen H20 over the past few years.... I honestly think this was worse.

That said, I LOVE at this show that we went out to our cabin in the woods that night and were in peace and quiet, and woke up the next morning in such a nice tranquil atmosphere.

-Tim


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> That said, I LOVE at this show that we went out to our cabin in the woods that night and were in peace and quiet, and woke up the next morning *to a house full of scorpions*


ftfy, bruh


----------



## kraftwerkb6 (Feb 26, 2010)

http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311338/helen-votes-no-to-sowo-2016


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

kraftwerkb6 said:


> http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311338/helen-votes-no-to-sowo-2016


Withholding judgment until I see a press release from SoWo Partners. 

Until then I'll assume it's a junk news story planted by the same people behind the ban SoWo petition.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

It's official no more SoWo
http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311338/helen-votes-no-to-sowo-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OsirisMajor (Apr 3, 2008)

When you travel to a city for a car show, whether it's SoWo or H2O, you should treat the city like you would a good friends house. You go, you have a good time, you clean up your mess. End of the day you're respectful to someone else's house and rules. 
If you've trashed said friends house by pissing on their carpet, doing burnouts in their grass, throwing trash everywhere and scaring the neighbors with guns and thievery, you aren't allowed to come back. It doesn't matter if they make money off of you buying cups for beer out of the keg. It doesn't matter if you buy tools from them or stickers or pictures or just something they have that they're willing to let you have for money. At the end of the day, when you cause more monetary damage than they get from you, they run totally out of patience from your general lack of respect. 
Maybe it isn't actually you doing anything physically to destroy or damage something in the house. Maybe it's a friend of yours, or a mutual friend or maybe a total stranger that made their way there; more than likely, you're still a problem. Why You? Did you cheer? Did you egg it on? Did you snap photos to passive-aggressively bitch on Facebook and Instagram and Twitter? Did you gather around just to watch, even if in disgust? Ask yourself if you managed to fuel the problem that occurred with attention while it was happening? Sure you didn't. So did you try to stop it? Did you do something about it? Did you say something about it to who was doing it? Did you make an attempt to clean up after it to make things right? Still nothing? 
Then you deserve to sit back and bitch about how it can't be done anymore, since you probably just sat back and bitched about it while it was happening. 
It's unfortunate for those who tried. The rest of us deserve to lose a good thing. That includes me, who gave up on it after going in '09 before it even got THIS bad. My scuffle with an idiot who tossed an empty beer can at a family in the river who complained about him pissing towards their daughter was enough. (**** you Jason). 
/rant over.


----------



## kraftwerkb6 (Feb 26, 2010)

vr6swap said:


> Withholding judgment until I see a press release from SoWo Partners.
> 
> Until then I'll assume it's a junk news story planted by the same people behind the ban SoWo petition.


Ya Totally. Just a buddy sent me that thought I would share. Random site anyways.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

rich65vwbus said:


> It's official no more SoWo
> http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311338/helen-votes-no-to-sowo-2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a verbose amount of information in that report.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I think its pretty clear that what happens in OCMD cannot continue to get worse and have H2Oi continue. The joke was that all the idiots from H2Oi would go to SoWo, and that seems to more true than funny now.

If SoWo survives this and Helen allows it to return there will be no chance at all that 2016 will have better behaved attendees. Picking up trash and hashtags are absoluterly useless gestures.

Is there any large VW gathering that can survive this cancer?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

waterfest seems to be doing ok as far as large shows that last a weekend. You can argue the show sucks but it still is not having these issues

I think the only way to stop this "cancer" from spreading would be to have it stop being "promoted" on social media. But I am not sure how or even if that would be possible. If the people that follow this kind of behavior do not see it happening there is no need to have it egged on


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

so, who is telling the truth? I'm thinking the GSP..... http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311579/gsp-issues-statement-about-sowo-activities


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

Good article i listened to the council meeting and they made it seem like the GSP bailed on them.:screwy:

"According to Perry, "As conditions inside the city of Helen deteriorated during the evening hours of May 16, the GSP on-scene commander communicated with city officials and offered to mobilize additional GSP personnel to enter the city to assist with crowd control. The offer to bring in additional troopers was declined.

"With only 14 available troopers, the decision was made to continue the original mission of traffic enforcement and monitoring with the understanding that GSP would enter the city if requested to do so to protect life or property," the statement reads. "GSP commanders never received a request for additional assistance. The 14-person traffic team remained in White County and was available to respond until 3 a.m. on May 17.""


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

Ban alcohol problem solved :laugh::laugh:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

loburi said:


> so, who is telling the truth? I'm thinking the GSP..... http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311579/gsp-issues-statement-about-sowo-activities


fantastic when the biggest bunch of hard_a_sses when it comes to law enforcement decide that its okay to pull out.

the bottom line is the only thing the city can do is refuse to rent the park and parking lots to SoWo Partners, bottom line. Any group of hundreds of people could pick any given weekend and start another gathering there or somewhere else, and as long as it gains traction it will become larger year of year. It is not even realistic to think that the hotels/restaurants will turn away that kind of boost in revenue


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> fantastic when the biggest bunch of hard_a_sses when it comes to law enforcement decide that its okay to pull out.
> 
> the bottom line is the only thing the city can do is refuse to rent the park and parking lots to SoWo Partners, bottom line. Any group of hundreds of people could pick any given weekend and start another gathering there or somewhere else, and as long as it gains traction it will become larger year of year. It is not even realistic to think that the hotels/restaurants will turn away that kind of boost in revenue


The GSP commander counters what was said in the Helen meeting and he doesn't sound too pleased about how they were painted

http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311909/gsp-commander-says-helen-was-unprepared-for-sowo


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

fouckhest said:


> fantastic when the biggest bunch of hard_a_sses when it comes to law enforcement decide that its okay to pull out.
> 
> the bottom line is the only thing the city can do is refuse to rent the park and parking lots to SoWo Partners, bottom line. Any group of hundreds of people could pick any given weekend and start another gathering there or somewhere else, and as long as it gains traction it will become larger year of year. It is not even realistic to think that the hotels/restaurants will turn away that kind of boost in revenue



"According to Perry, "As conditions inside the city of Helen deteriorated during the evening hours of May 16, the GSP on-scene commander communicated with city officials and offered to mobilize additional GSP personnel to enter the city to assist with crowd control. The offer to bring in additional troopers was declined."


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

aar0n. said:


> The GSP commander counters what was said in the Helen meeting and he doesn't sound too pleased about how they were painted
> 
> http://accesswdun.com/article/2015/5/311909/gsp-commander-says-helen-was-unprepared-for-sowo


Bravo! Capt. Keith Canup :thumbup:


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Good for GSP. 

Honestly the town allowed the burnouts, it did go longer obviously, and then locals bitched about it. Oh well. Ill be there next year. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

We are patiently waiting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

cant wait to hear the exciting news


----------



## Buddha5955 (Oct 18, 2007)

Still no "exciting news"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

are they renting a cargo ship and telling all the "scene kids"/insta fame queens and cambergang squads that the show is on the ship, then when they are all on it, sink it out at sea? 

That would get my attention


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

P Q said:


> are they renting a cargo ship and telling all the "scene kids"/insta fame queens and cambergang squads that the show is on the ship, then when they are all on it, sink it out at sea?
> 
> That would get my attention


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

In for exciting news...


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Anytime someone says that there's exciting news, usually means "we have some crappy news, but we are gonna spin it in some glitter and positivity with hopes you won't notice."


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

P Q said:


> are they renting a cargo ship and telling all the "scene kids"/insta fame queens and cambergang squads that the show is on the ship, then when they are all on it, sink it out at sea?
> 
> That would get my attention



A three-hour tour


----------



## LukenGood (Mar 13, 2013)

On southern worthersees Facebook page there's a video they just posted about what will happen to sowo. Looks like no more Helen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

The SOWO name and location are no more. they are looking into new city's to host the show. it will be the same weekend 

Theres the video in a nut shell


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

Name is still SOWO, different location that can handle the crowd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

pretty sure they said the name is going to change but either way oh well. Unless its at a location closer towards NY I am probably not going anyway lol


----------



## sean_hickey (Jul 29, 2013)

loburi said:


> Name is still SOWO, different location that can handle the crowd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He said in the release "most people would say that sowo was founded in Helen and sowo should die in Helen, we agree with you. It's gonna be a new event" 

I'm still sad to see this though. Helen was absolutely beautiful and being down there with a bunch of dubs made it all the more better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

The death of sowo summed up in one photo.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I LOLed at that


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

Boom...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean_hickey (Jul 29, 2013)

Tornado Red on RS's? 











I stayed at the Heidi Sunday night going into Monday. I had a cabin for the rest of the time. I drove the black MK6 on Monoblocks. 

I was actually thinking about this whole thing today while trying to plan my 2016 show schedule. As much as I want to check out eurex and support Matt, it's not going to be Helen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

